# Region Specific Mounts?????



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

There are certain sculptors that sculpt forms that fit deer in one region better than another. Your taxidermist will be aware of what forms work best. For a really big neck, I like the look of the Ben Mears Semi Sneak. Below is a decent deer, with a pretty average neck for a mature buck in my area of NW MO. This manikin really makes the neck look big, in my opinion. By the way, that's a fantastic buck. Congrats!!!


----------



## kahoff (Nov 18, 2009)

Real nice deer! What part of the midwest did you shoot him in?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I would say that the deer you have will follow most traits WT's have. The more specs you can get the taxidermist the better he will be able to match it up to the proper size form. Lots of good pictures are a great help for reference and final inspection.

I always rework the nose and other areas of a form to get it to fit and follow the differences from deer to deer. 

Cutting enough cape and enough of the cap can determine how exact the mount can be also. 

For my deer mounts I stand by Coumbs Classics. 

Northern Bucks have much thicker and longer Hair than a Texas Buck and would account for the small neck look.............on the other hand they show much more muscle detail than their northern brothers.

IMHO


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

This form was sculpted off measurements taken from 3 different midwestern hogs. The deer that is mounted on it was one of them. 189" Iowa bow kill


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

same pose from an Ohio deer, just 1" smaller neck then the Iowa buck


----------

